# TOP 3 nước hoa nữ giá bình dân đáng sở hữu nhất



## dolisperfume (4/10/21)

*1/ Miss Saigon Elegance EDP 15ml – Xanh Dương*

Nước hoa nữ *Miss Saigon Elegance N9 *tạo cho bạn một mùi hương vương vấn   thực sự và nhẹ nhàng với sự pha trộn tinh tế của hương hoa và gỗ. Note hương tươi mát đầu tiên với hương trái cây đến từ quả lý,mơ và quýt. Hoà quyện với  hương gỗ tuyết tùng và xạ hương trắng tạo nên mùi hương thanh tao, nhẹ nhàng và tinh tế cho mọi người. Mùi hương thích hợp dùng cho ban ngày hoặc khi thời tiết nóng, ấm áp. Độ lưu hương từ 6-8 tiếng 

Pour Homme Tham khảo sản phẩm* Tại Đây*!!!

*2/ Valentina Pink 100ml*


*Valentina Pink *là một chai nước hoa mang cho mình một mùi hương tươi mới và tràn đầy năng lượng. Mở đầu với hương thơm nhẹ nhàng của quả dâu tây pha chút xạ hương. Lớp hương tiếp theo là sự kết hợp đầy tinh tế của hoa hồng và hoa hồng mẫu đơn.Cuối cùng là nét hương trầm và nhẹ nhàng của hổ phách, gỗ cashmere và kẹo nhân hạt .Bộ đôi chuyên gia Daphne Bugey và Fabrice Pellegrin là người đã tạo ra chai nước hoa đầy tươi trẻ Valentino Valentina Pink. Chỉ với một chai nước hoa phân khúc tầm trung nhưng lại đem đến cho ta được ba khung bật cảm xúc với từng lớp hương thơm khác nhau khi sử dụng

 Tham khảo sản phẩm *Tại Đây*!!!


*3/ Calvin Klein Euphoria For Woman*


*Calvin Klein Euphoria For Woman* trở thành hiện thân cho những người phụ nữ đầy khí chất, mạnh mẽ,tự tin và độc lập.Khi mới nương mình trên da  thịt, Calvin Klein Euphoria vẽ ra hình ảnh từng quả lựu đỏ đun đưa trong gió phảng phất mùi hương. Ở đó ta bắt gặp được sắc đỏ của nhiệt huyết, cùng vị ngọt thanh tao, thuần tuý. Nô đùa bên thứ cảm xúc ngọt ngào đang lâng lâng trên đầu lưỡi là một khu vườn hoa toả hương khoe sắc của những đoá sen và phong lan. Dù có phần nhẹ nhàng và quyến rũ, nhưng dường như Calvin Klein Euphoria vẫn không thể phớt lờ cái tôi đầy kiêu kỳ, mãnh liệt. Bằng hơi thở đậm nét phương Đông; hổ phách, xạ hương và gỗ gụ đã cuộn trào một luồng hương thơm cuồng nhiệt, tìm đến và chinh phục những tâm hồn vô tình chạm phải. Chính sự lan tỏa này Calvin Klein Euphoria đã vô tình trở thành niềm kiêu hãnh của những bóng hồng

 Tham khảo sản phẩm *Tại Đây*!!!


----------



## Đinh Thùy (27/10/21)

Miss Saigon vẫn đẳng cấp quá


----------

